# Corey (Beaulieu, some dork from Trivium) is now endorsed by Jackson



## Xiphos68 (Jul 26, 2009)

Jackson Guitars : The Bloodline


----------



## Martin_777 (Jul 26, 2009)

Back to the roots I guess.


----------



## y8c616 (Jul 26, 2009)

sweet!! they need to get him a 7string KV quick!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought he was endorsed by Jackson anyway?


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh Sweet, more expensive signature models!
He was previously endorsed by Dean guitars I believe


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 26, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Oh Sweet, more expensive signature models!
> He was previously endorsed by Dean guitars I believe


Yes he was.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah but before he was endorsed by Dean I thought he was endorsed by Jackson?

I'm talking circa 2005 here.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 26, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah but before he was endorsed by Dean I thought he was endorsed by Jackson?
> 
> I'm talking circa 2005 here.




That is what i thought also.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 26, 2009)

I think he was endorsed by Jackson one time as well.


----------



## y8c616 (Jul 26, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> I think he was endorsed by Jackson one time as well.


He either wasn't endorsed, or only had a basic endorsement (whereby he pretty much only got a discount on guitars etc, and didnt have full access to the custom shop like a player like Dino Cazeres has.)

Either way, im not too sure about corey, but i know MKH left Gibson originally cos all they gave him was s 10% discount on his white Les Paul supreme; whereas Dean gave em both custom shop access and sig's.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jul 26, 2009)

Makes sense, I remember back in the day Matt was playing Gibsons and Corey was playing Jacksons. They probably moved to Dean to get an easy endorsement but now the band has gained popularity theyre able to get deals with the companies they actually liked best in the first place. Same as how they used to use 5150s, then got the Marshall endorsement, and are now back with Peavey IIRC.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 26, 2009)

I figured this was bound to happen sooner or later I just hope that now Jackson have Corey onboard and other recent 7 endorsees such as the guys from Mnemic that maybe they'll see sense and get a decent 7 series together.


----------



## y8c616 (Jul 26, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I figured this was bound to happen sooner or later I just hope that now Jackson have Corey onboard and other recent 7 endorsees such as the guys from Mnemic that maybe they'll see sense and get a decent 7 series together.



Yeah that'd be cool; aside for custom shops, the only jackson 7 i can think of is the COW sig.
In other Trivium based news, Gibson finally got MKH a 7 string explorer Welcome to the Trivium website...

Corey still plays Deans on songs that require 7's though...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2009)

God I hate that site, so poorly designed.

And them moving from Dean = very well thought decision.


----------



## y8c616 (Jul 26, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> God I hate that site, so poorly designed.
> 
> And them moving from Dean = very well thought decision.


Yeah their site is a bit of a clusterfuck;
and yeah i agree on the Dean situation; as much as i love my ML for the price i got it, its let down by the trem and the stock Dean neck pup. Plus they need to stop raping the corpse of Dimebag


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2009)

y8c616 said:


> Yeah their site is a bit of a clusterfuck;
> and yeah i agree on the Dean situation; as much as i love my ML for the price i got it, its let down by the trem and the stock Dean neck pup. Plus they need to stop raping the corpse of Dimebag



I think what they are doing to Dimebag is quite simply a travesty, and its why I will never buy a Dean. Not because of quality, but because as far as I'm concerned they're worse than Ed Roman. He has an excuse, he's just stupid.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 26, 2009)

that gibson 7 string is sick!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 27, 2009)

There's photos on the Trivium website of Corey using ESPs. But they are dated back in February so it makes sense. I'm glad they've gone back to their old companies, them playing Dean seemed to affect their music, maybe they'll be good again now.


----------



## y8c616 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> There's photos on the Trivium website of Corey using ESPs. But they are dated back in February so it makes sense. I'm glad they've gone back to their old companies, them playing Dean seemed to affect their music, maybe they'll be good again now.



Their first album with deans was pretty bad. However Shogun was awesome and they used deans on that. However they did use Matt's JP7 and some of their producers vintage Gibsons


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 27, 2009)

I never actually bought Shogun. I'm convinced they'll never make another album as good as Ascendancy, that was amazing.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool, this I'll keep an eye out for the fruition


----------



## y8c616 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I never actually bought Shogun. I'm convinced they'll never make another album as good as Ascendancy, that was amazing.



Yeah Ascendancy was awesome; i witnessed their legendary set at Download 05; that turned me into a fan for life

As for shogun, imho, i reckon it's better than ascendancy; it's got everything thats good about ascendancy, plus some better song writing, and awesome production


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 27, 2009)

In the photo of Matt. What was on his arm?


----------



## y8c616 (Jul 27, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> In the photo of Matt. What was on his arm?


I'm guessing he's had his right sleeve tattoo coloured. Fresh tats need dressing


----------



## defchime (Jul 27, 2009)

y8c616 said:


> Plus they need to stop raping the corpse of Dimebag


 
completely agreed! My old band mate sucks at guitar, loves pantera, and therefore loves dean...he waisted $1500 on a dean explosion razorback, that he cant even set up or play.

Does Gene Simmons own Dean Guitars?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 27, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Oh Sweet, more expensive signature models!
> He was previously endorsed by Dean guitars I believe



Did he have a Dean sig?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Did he have a Dean sig?


 
Yeah both Corey and Matt had Dean signature models.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 27, 2009)

holy crap. i've never seen those before. pretty sweet, though.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> holy crap. i've never seen those before. pretty sweet, though.


 
I'm just not a big fan of either one. I think that I would've liked them better without the graphics (just solid red or solid white). 
I didn't really like the inlays either, cuz I don't like band logos or guitarist's signature design displayed all over the fretboard (such as K7, Mick Thomson MTM1, or Steph's LTD models) But its their sig, so their choice 
But at least they had affordable sig models. They were import, so they could be had for around a grand.

Also, they both had their own signature pickups, so i'd be curious to hear how they sound


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 27, 2009)

^ yea i'm a huge fan of simplicity as well. if i had a sig no one would be able to tell it from the production models. (i will n ever have a sig)


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ yea i'm a huge fan of simplicity as well. if i had a sig no one would be able to tell it from the production models. (i will n ever have a sig)


 
Haha.. yeah me neither dude.. but yeah, i'd keep my sig simple as possible, sorta like the Mike Mushok Ibanez baritone. Just somethin plain, that didn't have my name and band logos all over the damn thing.

I'd love to see how a Corey Beaulieu signature Jackson V would turn out.
(unless they cover it in Trivium logos )


----------



## IDLE (Jul 28, 2009)

I thought this happened a while ago. I was glad it did though, I like Trivium, but in recent years I've been disgusted with Dean as a company.

Shogun is a really good album, it's got a good blend of metal and catchy hooks. Much better than whatever the last one was called.


----------

